# EZ Clone Leaf Curling



## widespreadlovin (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all! I have some Pineapple Grenade and El Comedente in my ez clone and I am having an issue that I have never had before. The leaves are all getting really curly, mostly curling under. And I don't mean the edges, I mean the whole leaf is curling up.... There isn't really any die-off or yellowing or anything like that. The new growth is a little pale, but that is really the only thing else that looks different or odd. Roots are starting as normal. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2012)

How old are the cuttings? Did you add any nutrients to the water in the cloner? do you have sufficient aeration within the cloner water?

The cuttings should have very little nutrients during this time. I give nutrients only through foliar feeding, not in the water other than clonex solution mixed in lightly. Also make sure the water temp is kept between 75 and 80 degrees and ph between 6.5 and 7.0


----------



## widespreadlovin (Jan 23, 2012)

They are about ten days old. I lost one out of sixty cuttings. I always dip them in rooting hormone, but never add anything to the water. The sprayers are working fine. I have the heater set at right around 78 degrees and the ph at 6.5. All except for one have roots starting, everything is green and standing up nicely, so really it's not a problem, per se. I've just never seen my babies do this before. There are two different strains, so I don't think it has anything to do with what strain it is. It's just... weird. 

Thank you for your feed back. I appreciate it very much!

I hope you have a beautiful day...
~C~


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2012)

Your welcome, I'm glad to help.  Something I just thought about is the air in your grow space. If it is too warm or dry that could possibly cause the curling you have described. I have heard that if the plants are too hot and/or dry they will curl the leaves to prevent too much transpiration. If the water is at 79* and the air is over 80* and has low humidity, that could be the culprit. Hope this helps


----------

